# Are the Z Series fork 600 grams? (Endurance Road UHC Performance Fork)



## TrueType (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to the forum and to the Felt bikes. I just bought a 2015 Z6 (euro spec) as my first road bike few weeks ago. Last night I wanted to adjust the stem angle by using this really simple and effective VariableAngle stem. When I loosened the top cap and the stem bolts, the fork also dropped out easily. So I thought this can be a good opportunity to inspect and re-grease the bearings and also "weight the fork". Bearings and races look good as you would expect from a new bike but fork weight was 615 grams!!! This is far more heavier than I would expect from a carbon fork even with an aluminium steerer. And the only extra parts on the fork were the crown race and the star nut.

A fellow site's review on 2013 Z5 stated that the fork weight was 397 grams. And they are supposed to be the same forks between this two models. Now I'm curious. Did you guys weight their Z series forks?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

TrueType said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and to the Felt bikes. I just bought a 2015 Z6 (euro spec) as my first road bike few weeks ago. Last night I wanted to adjust the stem angle by using this really simple and effective VariableAngle stem. When I loosened the top cap and the stem bolts, the fork also dropped out easily. So I thought this can be a good opportunity to inspect and re-grease the bearings and also "weight the fork". Bearings and races look good as you would expect from a new bike but fork weight was 615 grams!!! This is far more heavier than I would expect from a carbon fork even with an aluminium steerer. And the only extra parts on the fork were the crown race and the star nut.
> 
> A fellow site's review on 2013 Z5 stated that the fork weight was 397 grams. And they are supposed to be the same forks between this two models. Now I'm curious. Did you guys weight their Z series forks?


Depending on the model year the aluminum crown + steerer forks are 600-700 grams.
The Z-disc brake models with full carbon construction are around 425
The Z-rim brake models with full carbon construction are around 400
The Z1 has a special lay up and materials and drops to 310g

-SD


----------



## TrueType (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you for the definitive answer Dave. Can you also inform us about the frame weights? Or at least for mine, which is a 2015 Z6 (size 54).


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

TrueType said:


> Thank you for the definitive answer Dave. Can you also inform us about the frame weights? Or at least for mine, which is a 2015 Z6 (size 54).


Frame weight can have a wide range (~10%) in tolerance owing to the finish and model year. Premium Z-series frames are ~900g and the more budget lay ups are 1100g.

-SD


----------

